# 2015 Party Theme - Nursery Crimes < Mother Goose style



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, I love it!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

This will definitely be awesome!! I cannot wait to read your chronicles of ideas and see pictures of your creations. Can I be your secret reaper again this year as I can think of a few neat things to look for you as part of your gift


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Totally wicked...love the dark twist & role reversal of characters!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

OMM -- this is a SPECTACULAR IDEA!!! What originality ....can hardly wait to see where that twisted little mind will take you ...teehee


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

heres a site that lists all the nursery rhymes: http://www.mothergooseclub.com/rhyme_list.php


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yes Frogkid11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can absolutely be my secret reaper again!!!! 

Thanks for the link matrixmom. I did buy a book this weekend so I could browse through it.....there's some scary stuff in it


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Sounds fun!!! I will be following along!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Love this idea!! Sounds like so much fun to put together. Looking forward to seeing your take on Mother Goose!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to buy some of those Candadian geese that go in the front yard. They are huge and could be pained white. I think places like Lillian Vernon carry them. Gotta have a mother goose presence.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I hope I can find one of those stuffed ones, I want to have a Witch as Mother Goose and trying to decide if I want the goose in her pot, or hanging from a noose......


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

In the 80's there was a Talking Mother Goose who read you stories via the cassette tape in her bottom - kinda like Teddy Ruxpin. I wish you could find one of those but put an evil recording in her so that she spat out more scary comments. You could dirty her up a little to make the experience more real. Oh what fun !!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I would love to find one of those!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mary had a little lamb
her father shot it dead
now she carries it to school
between two slabs of bread...


lol, sorry couldn't resist..I LOVE your idea. can't wait to watch!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Fantastic idea!! I'll be eagerly following along this thread. 
Just a few other's that spring to mind are 
Simple Simon the pie man
Jack and Jill.
Cat and the Fiddle


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Humpty Dumpty
Jack and the Beanstock

You are right. The possibilities go on and on.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You are right about that Paint! 

I was all set on doing a scene with "Thumbelina" I found this really cool tall bird feeder that I can take the insides out of it, and would make a tall skinny cage...........well it turns out, she's a Fairy Tale!!!  soooooooooooo, i'll be looking for a another little critter of some kind to hang in the cage. If I wasn't so OCD about it, I'd do her anyway, but in my little mind I would know and it would bother me, lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Maybe you can make one of these for little jack horner...instead of a plum he could pull out an eyeball

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-and-step-by-step/138804-people-pot-pie-tutorial.html


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I did have something in mind like that.......maybe maggots and worms and such? lol


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Maggots....even better  lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Handzle and gretel you must have too  
We have a amusement park here called enchanted forest that would have some great insperation


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

they have a talking mother goose on ebay right now


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Ok, I found this ugly old goose thing. I will probably just use fabric paint and go over it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That goose will be great, offmymeds.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

You will Love this theme! We did it with the Scary Tales name about 4 years ago, but Love Nursery Crimes!! I was Mother Goose & My Husband was Jack's not so nimble, we bought the boxer shorts that have the fake butt, and he cut out the back of a pair of pants, singed both. My Costume worked well for me because I had a goose purse and was able to carry around everything I needed that night.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Haha, that's funny natascha. I was so hoping you had some pics in your album! Please post some, I would love to see them


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Nursery Crime, I love it! The author Jasper Fforde has a nursery crime series of detective books if fairy tale land was real and there was a seedy underside to it. The detective was Jack Spratt. It was a fun read. The link to their site also has a link to report nursery crime and it includes some funny testimonials related to characters. You might even gain some inspiration from the books. http://www.jasperfforde.com/nurserycrime/home.html


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for that link Dawnski!!

I got a few things made for Scary Mary quite contrary's garden.....



























I'm going to need a ton of these things so I figured I'd better get started. I may stick them in the ground all year in the back yard and let them get really nasty before I move them to the front


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh, those creepy plants are awesome!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

The butterflies and flowers are looking great! I especially like the vampire teeth in the hibiscus plant. That was a different idea from what I have seen in the past. The skulls with antennas work great on the butterflies. They will really add to the ambiance of the scene.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks ya'll , they are kind of on the cheesy "cutesy" side but maybe by the time I have to put them out they will be toned down a bit and not so bright............ 

Those skulls have a hole in them, I think they were beads? those little antennas fit right into it  Going back to another DT and look for a few more, I really liked how they turned out and they were sooo easy..


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

i found this on a pinterest page : www.storybookhaunt.webs.com and thought for you


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, that was some set up.... Thanks matrixmom


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

That is cool, matrixmom....they have created a fantastic environment. I wonder if they are members here as I'd like to find out how they made their figures faces.

There is some good inspiration there for ya', OMM. Have lots of fun as you continue building and can't wait to see how things come together for you.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow! That is different.


----------



## spiney99 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for the thread! Our local housing community runs a haunted house each year. I am thinking Nursery rhymes and fairy tales could be a big contender for a new theme.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

offmymeds said:


> Thanks for that link Dawnski!!
> 
> I got a few things made for Scary Mary quite contrary's garden.....
> 
> ...


Those are so awesome...i'm gonna have to keep this as an idea for our 2016 theme!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

A couple pictures I was able to find of me and my husband as Mother Goose & Jack not so nimble.


https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd...._=1433284170_2e7be81f7b2a0a486fa5241aa5d41ba9



https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=57a11bedd37da7081918fe446dc05b8c&oe=555B427E


https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...=5449fdabe91c76cdfbcfd8bdab60196c&oe=5523CA01


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the Jack's not so quick twist and you look wonderful as Mother Goose.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those are great natascha!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Found another goose. This one looks totally like her










Any ideas on what I can do to Old King Cole?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Zombie figure with king clothing and a crown


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

oh good thinking matrixmom, I was totally brain dead on this one!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

hahaha ! braindead ...no pun intended (those peskie zombies!!)


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

omm, I was looking over Fright Props site, saw this & thought of you 
http://www.frightprops.com/costumes...ries/miscellaneous/wolf-head-in-a-basket.html


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

punkineater said:


> omm, I was looking over Fright Props site, saw this & thought of you
> http://www.frightprops.com/costumes...ries/miscellaneous/wolf-head-in-a-basket.html


Oh, that is great! My husband dressed as Granny Wolf one year - I will have to show him that to freak him out.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

what a great addition that will be! Love it!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

lol, that's a great prop, thanks punkineater


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also do spooky music with your haunt, I think there is a forum member that can mix nursery rhymes with spooky music. Just keep looping it....I think it will add the extra wow factor


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Another thought for humpty dumpty XXXL --> large beach ball, add a styro cone on top, paper mache, add creepy face details, and you can make him as big as you can find a beach ball and mold the edges by adding pieces to look like an egg shape then mach and spar urethane to seal.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Just a thought about Humpty Dumpty, have you thought about making him after he was put back together again, kinda like a Frankenstein monster with different sized limbs and stitches everywhere. Just a thought.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats an awesome idea nightmare.....


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I love your theme, It's endless - you have a lot of creative room and that's exciting. 
I recently made a large storybook for my sisters baby shower. The book was fairly easy to make. I paid to have 2 posters printed for the pages. 
Not sure if you wanted to add a big book to your props but here's a picture of it.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

The poster page size is 24" x 36" each, My finished book is 28 x 40" closed. 58" x 40" open as shown.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Love the ideas for Humpty and yes he will look broken and cracked. Thinking of using a couple of cheap laundry baskets from DT to form him. 

I LOVE that big book idea. It will fit in with my invites. I've already started on those. 
I made more flowers this weekend for the garden, I found a huge metal spoon to use for the dish...

speaking of music, I had already ordered Grimm Tales from NOx Arcana but I would love some little children talking and reading some of the rhymes


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Found a "different nursery rhyme" that you can use:


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had forgotten about that sign matrixmom. I have it saved somewhere. It would be so cool with a garden looking area and maybe some garden spooky gnomes with a witch. or a skeleton with a wheelbarrow. I like the idea of using small potted pots with a foot hanging out and a sign that says Basil, one with a hand that says Rosemary, etc.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

well I found these at the thrift store...............no idea what to do with them!

any ideas?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe use them for decorations in a little storybook reading room gone bad. Cute decorations on the wall and a little reading circle of spooky characters reading scary tales.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh great idea paint, I have so many dolls I can set around an old hag like she is reading them stories......I think I have just the place to arrange this


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I think I found my Little Miss Muffett ! She already has shoes and socks and I love her expression.














And my Mom made me a tombstone and painted this Humpty Dumpty for me 















and she started making me a clock for Hickory Dickory Dock. It's not finished yet.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Little Miss Muffett has a great face! You and your mom are so creative. I love that you both make so many of your props. The clock is turning out so well. Her painting is terrific. I was wondering what the tombstones are made of? It looks like a good idea.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks, PIB

That tombstone is made from one of those surf board, wave rider things. You can find them in different sizes, and it doesn't matter what kind of shape they are in. We pick them up at garage sales and the thrift stores and sometimes at Curbmart


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

omm, I see your stuff all over Pinterest~GREAT props, ideas & theme!!!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Great props! I love the Miss Muffett doll. You have a good head start for your party.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Look what my Mom made me!! 

I love him!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love Miss Muffet and Humpty Dumpty is super!!!! What a fun theme this is. The clock is looking great, too.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg omm, I haven't been on in forever...but u and mom are kicking b___!!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Haha. I've got Mom working her little fingers to the bone! She loves it and it keeps her busy.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Starting on my big build for the yard. Peter Peter and his pumpkin for his wife. The plan is to have the little misses inside the pumpkin with him standing guard. 

Still need to carve his face or use a blow mold already made  














got the first layer on the pumpkin


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Got a few more things done for the garden 














added some teeth to the frog prince









and Wee Willie Winkie is ready. I'm , adding that candle to his hand


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those are great and I LOVE the frog prince. This is going to be great!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahaha. I thought the creepy boy was Jack be nimble who jumped over the candlestick. Everything is looking good, OMM!


----------



## The Stalk (May 5, 2015)

Wow! Everything looks fantastic so far, OMM. Great job!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

This is just fantastic! Did you make out of paper mache? Love the face!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

Is the inside supported with wood beams? Are you paper macheing the outside? I want to make a big pumpkin carriage next year for my ScaryTales theme. Nice job on this!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yes I used 2 wood boards and the pool noodles to get the shape. I used 2 cardboard pieces for the top and bottom. Everything I used was scrap things I had and it was totally an experiment to see if it would work. it's a Pain in the A$$ to move around but it's big and that's what I wanted. 
I used some flexible wire mesh stuff on the first layer and then brown craft paper. I'm using paper towels for the mache part. I'm on my third layer and its turning out pretty sturdy. hope it stays together when I cut the face out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love all your doing its so cool


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Your theme is coming along very well, OMM. Very anxious to see how the remaining projects come together.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Ohmygosh I just noticed the teeth on that from....lmao...that is hilarious


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Got the face carved for Peter Peter


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

So many neat projects & ideas here! I really love the Humpty Dumpty & the big pumpkin you're making with the pool noodles. Can't wait for more!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

So very Pumpkinrotish! I want to make one with the grapevine as well! I like it a lot! Nice job!


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

There is a haunter by the name of Rania Peet- She used to do The Haunted Garden and she made a big pumpkin with chicken wire and spray foam.http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/2012/11/the-build-of-giant-pumpkinhead.html. I can't wait to see your pumpkin finished!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow, that head is awesome... I have absolutely no patience to make something like that, LOL 

I did get my pumpkin almost completed. I have 36 of the GID teeth to add after I get Peters wife inside the mouth. I haven't made up my mind exactly what I will use for her......


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice job, OMM. That prop will really make an impact. It will look awesome with all its sharp teeth!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Just caught up on your thread. So many fun things OMM! I am looking forward to seeing your theme all put together.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Got the pumpkin finished . It has a strobe light inside. Little Bo Creep is dressed and made Cinderells shoe and the prince head.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

and I got Jack be nimble made


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

OMG, the toenails on the foot. These are all so fantastic! Love it all!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking great, offmymeds. Love the bit pumpkin head.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Love the body language on Jack be nimble - you caught the perfect pose there. And the teeth on the pumpkin and the oogy Cinderella foot are great.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

offmymeds, did you see where someone posted about wanting to buy the new (Grandin Road---I think) statue and paint it gold and add a crown for King Midas. I thought of you.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

_"Nursery Crimes"_ - what an imaginative twist, love it! You and your very talented mom are going to rock this theme. When I did this theme, a few years back, I had a police outline of Jack & Jill (fell down the hill) but you could say they were thrown off the hill to make it a crime. Three men in a tub - drowned, three little kittens - strangled and hung up by their mittens. So many possibilities, to have fun with.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Thanks Tanna! Im sure I "borrowed" some of your ideas 



Thanks Printer, might have to steal that one too!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Got Little Jack Horner done...










and found some cheese for the mice....


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Got the front yard set up this past weekend


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

a few more


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

last ones


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

sorry, tried to delete that double pic......................


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Great ideas. I will be watching for pictures I hope you'll post.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I love it all. Nice job!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow omm, you've been busy! The tombstones look great and loving all the scenes. Especially Peter and Humpty. Excellent job!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Great job! Love everything you've done! What creativity!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

You are really turning out the big props this year! The tombstones are a great kind of "signage" for your characters. Fun stuff to look through!! (I am just catching up).


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

And down will come baby, cradle and all? Nice! Everything looks great. Still love the pointed teeth on your pumpkin-eater. It looks so happy to be crunching those bones!


----------

